# Apple magic mouse. Now, this is innovation.



## desiibond (Oct 21, 2009)

*Seamless Multi-Touch Surface*

             Magic Mouse — with its low-profile design and seamless top shell — is so sleek and dramatically different, it brings a whole new feel to the way you get around on your Mac. You can’t help but marvel at its smooth, buttonless appearance. Then you touch it and instantly appreciate how good it feels in your hand. But it’s when you start using Magic Mouse that everything comes together.
             The Multi-Touch area covers the top surface of Magic Mouse, and the mouse itself is the button. Scroll in any direction with one finger, swipe through web pages and photos with two, and click and double-click anywhere. Inside Magic Mouse is a chip that tells it exactly what you want to do. Which means Magic Mouse won’t confuse a scroll with a swipe. It even knows when you’re just resting your hand on it.
*Laser-Tracking Engine*

             Magic Mouse uses powerful laser tracking that’s far more sensitive and responsive on more surfaces than traditional optical tracking. That means it tracks with precision on nearly every surface — whether it’s a table at your favorite cafe or the desk in your home office — without the need for a mousepad.

*Wireless*


Magic Mouse connects wirelessly to your Mac via Bluetooth, so there’s no wire or separate adapter to worry about. Pair Magic Mouse with your Bluetooth-enabled Mac and enjoy a reliable and secure connection up to 33 feet away. When you combine Magic Mouse with the Apple Wireless Keyboard, you create a workspace free of annoying cables.
  				And because Magic Mouse is wireless, it can venture beyond the confines of your desk. A quick flick of the on/off switch helps conserve battery power while Magic Mouse is tucked in your bag. Even when it’s on, Magic Mouse manages power efficiently, by detecting periods of inactivity automatically.


*Make one great gesture after another.*

 							Multi-Touch technology on the iPhone and iPod touch introduced a breakthrough way to interact with your content. Magic Mouse, with its Multi-Touch surface, does the same thing for your Mac. When you use gestures, it’s as if you’re touching what’s on your screen. For instance, swiping through web pages in Safari gives you the feeling of flicking through pages in a magazine. And scrolling with Magic Mouse isn’t your everyday scrolling. It supports momentum scrolling (similar to iPhone and iPod touch), where the scrolling speed is dictated by how fast or slowly you perform the gesture.


*img40.imageshack.us/img40/406/hero120091020.jpg





*img199.imageshack.us/img199/5967/hero220091020.jpg
*img41.imageshack.us/img41/9729/hero320091020.jpg
*img41.imageshack.us/img41/7274/hero420091020.jpg


----------



## azzu (Oct 21, 2009)

looks damn coool
till we use it cant tell how efficient it will be


----------



## desiibond (Oct 21, 2009)

brief hands on from cnet says that they are pleased with the gestures and that they need to get more hands on to know how good this is. 

I am impressed by looking at the video available in Apple's site.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 21, 2009)

Isn't Apple just making usability tough? Clicking on a button in mouse to click somewhere, right click on 2nd button for something is easier & universally acceptable & known. Who r u going to teach all these new gestures?

I can say my friends calling me some day saying "Dude, I am trying to scroll the webpage using magic mouse, its not working. How many fingers should I use?"


----------



## desiibond (Oct 21, 2009)

things that are universally acceptable & known gave way to new and unknown things.

yes. having no buttons is difficult but I think this should be once you get used to it.

*www.apple.com/magicmouse/

watch the video to know how to click, right click, double click etc.


----------



## DigitalDude (Oct 21, 2009)

instead of touching the screen which is very cumbersome... this is a natural progression i think... hope this works out well...

microsoft will also be putting out similar devices soon I guess

*www.engadget.com/2009/10/05/microsoft-research-shows-off-multitouch-mouse-prototypes/

*www.engadget.com/2009/10/07/microsoft-multitouch-mouse-prototypes-in-action-video/


btw not the gamer's cup of tea though  


_


----------



## lywyre (Oct 21, 2009)

^^ Was just about to mention that, you bet me to it

My source is different though at *Gizmag*


----------



## desiibond (Oct 21, 2009)

thanks for the links guys. Mouse needed a step up in design and usability and this could likely be the one.


----------



## azzu (Oct 21, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> Isn't Apple just making usability tough? Clicking on a button in mouse to click somewhere, right click on 2nd button for something is easier & universally acceptable & known. Who r u going to teach all these new gestures?


cmon saurav its not about that matter of universally acceptance or blah blah
was it similar in windows first released ? 
innovations like these are that change the world 
this could be the best alternative to touch screens(though i dont think so)
like u could actually get feel of touch screen


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow the mouse looks super cool. But sadly only for Mac users.


----------



## din (Oct 21, 2009)

WOW

Great idea, Innovation ..



gxsaurav said:


> Clicking on a button in mouse to click somewhere, right click on 2nd button for something is easier & universally acceptable & known. Who r u going to teach all these new gestures?



Hmm reminds me of ...



Bill Gates said:


> 640K of memory should be enough for anybody.



[Of course no citation or links lol]


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 21, 2009)

Interesting. But since it is made by Apple, that makes it Uber Cool.  

Anyway this mouse would suck for gaming.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 21, 2009)

yep. definitely not for gaming but would like to see someone proving that gaming is possible


----------



## chesss (Oct 21, 2009)

This seems similar to mouse gestures (strokeit)
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


> Clicking on a button in mouse to click somewhere, right click on 2nd button for something is easier & universally acceptable & known. Who r u going to teach all these new gestures?


 once you learn and get used to mouse gestures, they are a far far FARRR better way than clicking. It should be compulsory for every geek to use mouse gestures (download strokeit if using windows)
However, gestures are probably a geek thing , not for 'normal' newbies .


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 21, 2009)

Now that's some innovation and design! The mouse looks sexy and I guess it works that way too
Believe me I've used the multi-touch track pad and this magic mouse is no different. You get used to it in a matter of hours.


----------



## amitabhishek (Oct 21, 2009)

Lo and behold another overpriced 'good for nothing' accessory from the Cupertino based company.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 22, 2009)

^^this mouse is now shipped as default mouse with all imacs and it costs 69$, which is a good price considering the functionality and laser tracking.


----------



## amol48 (Oct 22, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ^^this mouse is now shipped as default mouse with all imacs and it costs 69$, which is a good price considering the functionality and laser tracking.



The price looks really great! Quite impressed by the design!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 22, 2009)

I was going to buy Apple Mighty Mouse till I demoed it at an iStore. It sucked big time, and weighed what my whole keyboard currently does. Using it felt like moving a brick around.

Does the Apple Magic Mouse remove the weight cripple ?


----------



## topgear (Oct 23, 2009)

WoW! That mouse just looks sleek, sexy and slender


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 23, 2009)

amitabhishek said:


> Lo and behold another overpriced 'good for nothing' accessory from the Cupertino based company.


I don't blindly sing the Apple tune, but "good for nothing" accessory is a bit too much. Do you have any claims to support that its good for nothing? $69 is not at all costly. The Microsoft Bluetooth Mouse 5000 is priced at $50, and thats the crappiest BT mouse! [*www.microsoft.com/hardware/mouseandkeyboard/ProductDetails.aspx?pid=099]. $69 for a multitouch mouse is surely not costly when compared to MS BT 5000 mouse.

I think this is evolution (certainly not a revolution! Multitouch technology was revolutionary). I don't know how useful it will be for multitouch touchpad laptop/Mac users, though.



MetalheadGautham said:


> I was going to buy Apple Mighty Mouse till I demoed it at an iStore. It sucked big time, and weighed what my whole keyboard currently does. Using it felt like moving a brick around.
> 
> Does the Apple Magic Mouse remove the weight cripple ?


Mighty Mouse is heavy? I can bet that you've never used the Mighty Mouse! ...thats for sure!


----------



## desiibond (Oct 23, 2009)

^^looks like he tried the wireless one that takes one or twoAAA size batteries.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 23, 2009)

^^^ Even the wireless one is not heavy. At least, from the dozen odd wireless-mice I've used, I've found it to be the lightest.


----------



## amitabhishek (Oct 23, 2009)

infra_red_dude said:


> Do you have any claims to support that its good for nothing? $69 is not at all costly.



Oh Yes! I have a couple of points:

-Apple still uses a dated technology; while Logitech uses a technology called 'Darkfield' which makes the mice equally usable on transparent glass, marble tops and smooth wooden surfaces. This rodent will refuse to work on such surfaces.

-You cannot pair this mice on a Window PC. So if I understand it correctly; to use this new touchy-feely device you need to invest in a new Mac. This is so Apple.

-Whether you agree or not this device is indeed heavy for a mouse.

-The mouse is not customizable to individual finger swipes.


----------



## Krow (Oct 23, 2009)

Does look good, not sure how good it will be. Maybe I won't suck at FPS games if I use this mouse or at least that's what Apple will tell me.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 23, 2009)

amitabhishek said:


> Oh Yes! I have a couple of points:
> 
> -Apple still uses a dated technology; while Logitech uses a technology called 'Darkfield' which makes the mice equally usable on transparent glass, marble tops and smooth wooden surfaces. This rodent will refuse to work on such surfaces.
> 
> ...



1) No comments on this issue. I fully agree with you.

2) Nope, don't agree. Why would Apple build something which favors its competitors?? That would be foolish as far as business is concerned! Apple mice were never meant to be used with non-Macs. Why should it change with this device?

3) How can you say its "heavy" for a mouse without actually using it?

4) It recognizes 1, 2, 3 and 4 finger gestures. How can you say its not completely customizable without even seeing or using it? Also, there have always been third party apps for customization soon after such introductions.

While I'm not justifying any product blindly, my point here is that this is the first multitouch mouse. It will need some time to mature.


----------



## Pat (Oct 24, 2009)

Looks mighty cool! I might just buy it!!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm also luking to buy one........Will it work on Win XP, Vista, 7 and Linux????


----------



## Garbage (Oct 24, 2009)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I'm also luking to buy one........Will it work on Win XP, Vista, 7 and Linux????



yes, if you are using those OS on a Mac.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 24, 2009)

Oh no.....Again this hardware dependency


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 25, 2009)

infra_red_dude said:


> Mighty Mouse is heavy? I can bet that you've never used the Mighty Mouse! ...thats for sure!


Yup I used it. In the iStore near Forum Mall, Bangalore. (forgot area name).

Any other bangalorean can confirm the weight after a visit to that place.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 25, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Yup I used it. In the iStore near Forum Mall, Bangalore. (forgot area name).


Thats Koramangala, dude!



MetalheadGautham said:


> Any other bangalorean can confirm the weight after a visit to that place.


I am not asking for any confirmation, pal. I am attesting the fact that its not heavy! I use the mighty mouse (both wired and wireless) daily and a razer krait for gaming (which is supposed to be a very light mouse) and I can say for sure that the Apple mouse is not heavy at all.

I don't know why but I prefer light mice as opposed to the heavy ones which have "stability". I'm waiting to get my hands on this mouse... Not for daily use but definitely for once a while use.


----------



## ritesh.techie (Nov 30, 2010)

*Apple Magic Mouse*



> Moved the post to this thread.


Here are the Top 10 Reasons to *“why you should buy Magic Mouse?”*

1. Seamless Multi-Touch Surface:

Magic Mouse— is so sleek and considerably distinct, it delivers a whole brand-new experience to the way you get around on your Mac. You can’t help but wonder at its smooth, buttonless appearance. Then you touch it and instantly appreciate how good it feels in your hand. But it’s when you start using Magic Mouse that everything comes together.

2. Laser-Tracking Engine

You don’t need a Mouse Pad now! Magic Mouse tracks with precision on nearly every surface — whether it’s a table at your favorite cafe or the desk in your home office — without the need for a mousepad.

3. Wireless

The best feature I liked the most, other than being lucrative and responsive this is something I liked the most. Magic Mouse connects to your Mac via Bluetooth wireless technology, so there’s no wire or separate adapter to worry about.

*Continue reading here*


----------

